# showmanship scorecard?



## DulmesFamilyBoers

so, from what I understand, for ABGA shows there is no real scorecard for the animal like there is with the dairy shows. Is this also the case for your smaller 4-H shows and for showmanship?


----------



## kccjer

I don't think there is an actual "scorecard" for 4H. I can tell you what they look for tho. They want the animals set up at all times. Kids watching where judge is and never between judge and animal. Once judge looks at their animal and touches it, they need to have a brush and smooth or brush their animal so that it looks nice again. Kid also needs to be ready ANY question about their animal or their project. This could include even general questions about different breeds, what different breeds are used for, etc.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers

Thanks for the information. I am putting together a Meat Goat project booklet for our 4-H group, and I'm looking for anything that will be helpful.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I agree, that's how it is here. The kids need to dress appropriately or will get knocked down - here it's nice polo shirt or western type shirt, jeans, belt, and nice shoes <no tennis shoes>. Goats have to be set up at all times, and kids HAVE to always keep their eyes on the judge, smiling not looking serious and definitely not looking like they are 'sleeping' if that makes sense? 
Also when they dress nice, nothing too flashy that makes them stand out. They just need to be presentable.

Here they don't carry anything in their pockets like brushes <a distraction that can fall out of their pocket>, cell phones, etc.

Get the goats used to strangers touching them. I remember at my kids first show, one of the does was not happy at all that the judge touched her and she didn't want to stand for it, it wasn't a huge deal, he got her to settle quickly, but still, the more hands that they get used to the better.

In showmanship here, they will also have kids switch goats. So, if your working with a couple of kids or a small group, I'd have them play musical goats.

We have a LOT to learn, biggest issue is setting up the does, we just can't ever seem to do it right LOL But we never had anyone to help teach the kids. So that will be a big thing they work on.

Oh, and I recall this from a couple of shows - with wethers, I've heard the judges comment something about don't brace your goat, and heard when showing wethers, you can sometimes try to find out what the judge prefers. At one show the judge was fine with however the kids presented, but at the other big show, the judge was very stearn about not bracing.
Of course I have no idea how to brace a goat, so if my kids were to do wethers OMG...haha...


----------



## goatnutty

At our fair the pygmy and dairys go by a score card..but the Boers just get an official judge and they go by their knowledge. The dair people are expected to wear almost all white and the boer shows usually dress more western and wear bling sometimes (Big belts, shiny/ diamonds...ect.) In showmanship, both you and the goat are being evaluated. Your appearance, the goats appearance and quality, as well as its behavior and how you handle it in the ring all all taken into account. Make sure the goat is always between you and the judge (they really watch this)


----------



## brbn

There is a showmanship score card in our goat manual but I think it is met for dairy. Showing animal is 50 your appearance is 10 goats appearance is 40. I make my 4-h kids know this score card because if your judge is a dual dairy/boer judge they may still ask and i also make my kids know how to do side by side comparison and lane changes just incase the judge does something crazy Also it shows that they have good overal goat knowledge. Those points break down into smaller categories too but can't think of them off the top of my head right now.
anna


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers

I think our Boer/Meat goats will be judged by the same judge as the dairy goats, maybe even with the dairy goats for showmanship. So, we will likely just go off of the dairy showmanship card since it does not appear that there is any clear information for the boer goats. 

Last year my boys even whites like the dairy showmanship kids, and the judge asked why they weren't wearing "boer show clothes". We will change that up this year, and hope that this judge doesn't mark them down for being different. It's all new to everyone in our area, so we are learning. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## brbn

Our fair did combined showmanship for a long time. We have had judges make the kids swich goats so that a boer shower had a dairy goat. So its a good idea for you kids to know how to set up a dairy goat, know the dairy breeds, and know some good thing to look for in a dairy goat. And like I said before go over lane changes and side by side comparisons. Our fair officials use to tell the judge before the show that we would be having dairy kids and boer kids showing together and to judge each kid and animal acording to the breed they are showing.
good luck
anna
www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------

